# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Khám phá quy trình gọt mặt v line an toàn, hiệu quả tại bệnh viện thẩm mỹ chuẩn chất lượng

## nguyenhanhsocial

Phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line là phương pháp nhanh chóng giúp bạn có được gương mặt chữ V thời thượng chuẩn sao Hàn. Song quy trình gọt mặt V line an toàn, hiệu quả không phải ai cũng biết. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây nhé..Khám phá Quy Trình Gọt Mặt V line An Toàn, Hiệu Quả Tại Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Hàn QuốcBật mí lý do bạn nên thực hiện phẫu thuật gọt mặt V lineVới sự phát triển của khoa học ngày nay, việc sở hữu 1 khuôn mặt V line trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao hơn hết. Do đó, nếu quý khách hàng đang cần một “phép màu” cho khuôn mặt to, thô góc cạnh của mình thì nên tìm hiểu những lý do sau đây nhé:+Đem tới hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao cho người thực hiện: Khuyết điểm mặt góc cạnh, thô bè kém nữ tính chỉ sau một lần giải phẫu sẽ được dứt điểm 1 cách nhanh chóng, trả lại cho bạn gương mặt dễ nhìn và thanh thoát.+Cải thiện tướng số: Theo nhân trắc học, người có được gương mặt to, thô, bè thường không được may mắn trong cuộc sống, đặc biệt trắc trở trong tình duyên. Do đó, phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line chính là giải pháp giúp bạn cải thiện được vấn đề này.+Thêm phần tự tin và yêu đời hơn: Việc sở hữu một khuôn mặt thon gọn, dễ thương giúp bạn tự tin hơn. Điều này, kéo theo sự tiện lợi hơn rất nhiều công việc lẫn cuộc sống.Tìm hiểu Quy Trình Gọt Mặt V line An Toàn, Hiệu Quả Tại Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Chuẩn Chất LượngẢnh mô phỏng công đoạn gọt mặt V line an toàn, chất lượngBước 1: Thăm khám và tư vấnBước này được tiến hành nhằm xác định cấu trúc xương của từng khách hàng từ đó có giải pháp thích hợp.Bước 2: Kiểm tra sức khoẻỞ bước này ngoài việc đánh giá những thứ cấp thiết bạn còn được chụp hình CT 3D để chuyên gia thẩm mỹ biết chuẩn xác cấu trúc hàm mặt.Bước 3: Tiến hành hội chuẩn giữa các bác sĩ thẩm mỹNhằm mang lại kết quả tối ưu nhất sau giải phẫu, các bác sĩ chuyên sâu hàm mặt sẽ tiến hành hội chuẩn căn cứ theo kết quả trên phim CT 3D hàm mặt của khách hàng để có chỉ định an toàn, phù thống nhất.Bước 4: Tiến hành gọt mặt V lineNhằm đem tới cảm giác thoải mái trong lúc tiến hành giải phẫu khách hàng sẽ được gây mê và tiến hành trong phòng mổ đảm bảo điều kiện khử trùng tại bệnh viện chất lượng.Bước 5: Bạn ở lại bệnh viện 24h để bác sĩ theo dõiBước 6: Tái khám đúng lịch hẹn với chuyên gia thẩm mỹVậy địa chỉ thẩm mỹ nào thực hiện quy trình gọt mặt V line an toàn, hiệu quả nhất hiện nay.Hiện nay, bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW là 1 trong số ít đơn vị thẩm mỹ hoạt động theo cơ chế chính thống Hàn Quốc được đông đảo khách hàng lựa chọn tại Việt Nam. Bởi những yếu tố sau:+Chúng tôi hành nghề theo mô hình nhượng quyền thương hiệu, hồ sơ pháp lý đều được công khai rõ ràng, sáng tỏ.+Đội ngũ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ có trình độ chuyên môn cao, giàu kinh nghiệm được tập huấn chuyên sâu và mỗi chuyên gia thẩm mỹ ở đây đều phụ trách một chuyên khoa riêng biệt nhằm mang lại kết quả cao nhất sau phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line. Hơn nữa, BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung (Giám đốc bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc) là bác sĩ số 1 Việt Nam nhận được tác quyền gọt mặt V line.Bác sĩ Tú Dung – người nhận được tác quyền gọt mặt V line số một ở Việt Nam+Là nơi đón đầu và thường xuyên cập nhật giải pháp làm đẹp mới. Đặc biệt, gọt mặt V line tại cơ sở chúng tôi thực hiện tác động đa chiều đến 3 vùng: xương góc hàm, cành ngang và xương cằm tạo đường nét chữ V thon gọn, thanh tú chuẩn sao Hàn.Phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line công nghệ mới can thiệp vào 3 vùng xương trên gương mặt+Trong phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line chúng tôi ứng dụng hệ thống máy cắt xương thế hệ mới Hi Speed hạn chế tối đa quá trình lấn chiếm, thương tổn trong giải phẫu.Máy cắt xương Hi Speed thế hệ mới với nhiều ưu điểm vượt bật hơn so với kỹ thuật cũ+Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn là đơn vị tiên phong vận dụng công nghệ màng tế bào PRP (lấy từ huyết tương giàu tiểu cầu của khách hàng) giúp quá trình liền xương sau giải phẫu diễn ra mau chóng, ngăn ngừa tối đa quá trình phục hồi hậu phẫu.Công nghệ màng tế bào lần đầu được áp dụng vào quá trình hồi phục sau giải phẫu của khách hàng tại JWXem thêm hình ảnh khách hàng thực hành gọt mặt V line tại đây:Biên đạo múa Lan Nhi đẹp “hút hồn” sau giải phẫu gọt mặt V lineMinh Yến “lột xác” ngỡ ngàng sau khi thực hành giải phẫu gọt mặt V lineNguồn: http://gotmatvlineuytin.blogspot.com...line-toan.html

----------

